# Games 14:Wolves(7-6)@Lakers(5-8)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Friday, December 2nd
*Time:*9:30p.m.
*Arena:*Staples Center
*T.V.:*KSTC
*Wolves Last Game:*L vs Clippers
*Lakers Last Game:*_ vs Jazz
*Last Meeting This Season:*Wolves won

*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin/Troy Hudson/Rashad McCants

_*VS.*_​

*Lakers Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Luke Walton/Sasha Vujacic/ Andrew Bynum 
*
Key Matchup:*

















*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*Let Kobe go off and score 40. Just don't let the other guys get hot, which is not hard to do. If we can play our solid defense and cut down on turnovers, we should win this one.


*Predicition:*W
*Prediction Record:*(6-7)


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah i think we should win this one, just dont let odom and parker get going along with kobe and its gonna be ok


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Like sheefo said, it doesn't matter if Kobe scores 40 on us, that's not the biggest facter. Let him shoot it 35-40 times and we'll win. Just stop the other guys from having good games.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

The guy who I see as an X-Factor here is Chris Mihm. Kandiman isn't the greatest defensive presence in the world and has looked downright foolish in the past guarding some of the more athletic centers. Mihm has a decent amount of low-post presence, some good size and speed that may catch Kandi off-guard. Kobe will score his points, Lamar Odom is either there or he isn't and Parker has played okay. But really of the starters, I think we'd be pretty dumb to sleep on Mihm, even if he isn't star level player, he is decent on both ends of the floor and sometimes, that's enough.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I really can't stand either team...

But I'm really just not a Laker fan at all. 

Brian or Bryan Cook was cool at Illinois, but as a Laker... :sour: 

I'll root for whoever they play against...So GO WOLVES!

And I really don't have much against Kobe other than the fact he always kills my Nuggets at the buzzzzzzzzer.

I'd like to see Wally and McCants combine for about 57!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

thetobin73 said:


> I'd like to see Wally and McCants combine for about 57!


Eh, they've only combined for over 27 twice, and one of those was Wally's 30 point game. I'd be thrilled with 37 out of that duo, 57 would be an early Christmas.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I don't know what to say...

Go Wolves.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well the wolves wont win when the lakers are doing this...odom and kobe each have to but odom has 5 assists, smush parker has 12 i think and brian cook has 8...kobe is going to get his so this isnt good at all...end of one wolves down 28-24...garnett is shooting good tho 3-5 with 8 pts


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

this is ugly... down 35-52 the only person doing n e thing is kg, we are getting dominated on the boards 8 -26 :curse: , parker and cook are killing us, odom is playing great with 7 points and 7 assists...this one wont be much fun to watch unless someone else can do something


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

halftime

not much to say....playing bad...getting beat in boards bigtime 27-8...lakers shooting 54% wolves only44% 
kg has 15 pts 3 rebounds 2 blocks
wally 6 pts and 5 assists

kobe 10 pts 7 rebounds 4 assists
odom 7pts 7 assists 4 boards
cook 14 pts 6 boards(5 offensive)
parker 12 pts 2 assists

but they are totally killing us shooting and rebounding, barring a miracle i think we drop back to .500


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

On the bright side we can't possibly play any worse...


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Unreal. We need another rebounder in the absolute worst possible way.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I was gonna mention this earlier, but if I'm Kevin McHale I'm taking a look at Shawn Kemp. If he's gotten himself into reasonable playing shape (he's apparently lost 55 pounds...down to 275), he would be worth the little salary that he would command. Even if he could come in and put up 12-6 it would be a huge boost. It worked out taking a chance on Eddie, so I would at least give Kemp a workout and see how he is.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well they cut it down to 8 to end the 3rd with garnett in foul trouble by going on a 7-0 run...they still got a shot, hudson had 5 points when kg went out, but now we need to keep kobe in check, they are shooting 55% still which will kill anyone not to mention that 32-15 rebound edge


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

8:41 left cut it down now to 88-81 all with kg on the bench, wally and hudson making the charge here wally has 23(3-4 3pts) and huddy has 13 not to mention wally has 5 assists...kg has 21


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

what's killing me is that profit and walton are keeping them alive! **** kill them!
down by 6.

go wolves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

whoo all tied at 92 with just under 6 left

but kg has 5 fouls which that last foul was bull****


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

tied~!!!

lets go lests fo lets go!!!


we gotta win this one!!!


very proud of our comeback now we have to win though cause that won't mean alot if we lose


GO WOLVES!!!


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm having one of those days where I'm loving Hudson...I hope we pull this out, LA looks out of sync right now. :yes:


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im starting to not be so ashamed of my hudson fan club...


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Unreal. I am LOVING this!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! kg dbled in the post the kick out to jaric BANG 3 points up 8 with 2 minutes left
kg is 1 point away from 16,000 in his career

and the ppl watching the game did u see kgs eye after those buckets? wow he looked scary


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah kentucky fan...right me up on the hudson fan club


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhh ****!!!! i went to tak a ****,came back and wolves are killing boyyyyyyyy AWSOME!!!!


i'm loving this team each and every game more!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

YES
113-108 wally huge in the 2nd half and kg huge down the stretch


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow.

Unbelievable! Wally is back, perhaps?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i sure think so or atleast from 3...4-5 
im liking our play in the 2nd half this year...being able to come back kg 1 point shy of 16,000 i wonder if he'll get in next game lol


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I love what Casey has done for this team...I'm so glad that we're good defensively. Last season just about killed me. McHale still needs to get another rebounder (or three), but other than that, I love this team. I just wish that Hoiberg could play this year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> i sure think so or atleast from 3...4-5
> im liking our play in the 2nd half this year...being able to come back kg 1 point shy of 16,000 i wonder if he'll get in next game lol


There'll a 99.9% chance he will surpass that against the Kings. 

I want to see that from wally for the rest of season, he can be unbelievable in one game you would never know.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

The King of the World said:


> I love what Casey has done for this team...I'm so glad that we're good defensively. Last season just about killed me. McHale still needs to get another rebounder (or three), but other than that, I love this team. I just wish that Hoiberg could play this year.


Actually - defense is still our big problem - we are pretty pathetic. letting lakers go 44/81 = bad


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The lone wolf said:


> Actually - defense is still our big problem - we are pretty pathetic. letting lakers go 44/81 = bad


http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/d_de.htm

Not really, we're a great defensive team this year. The first 3/4 of this game was the worst we've played all year. I wouldn't judge our defense just on that.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Interesting.. maybe they play bad defense on some games and amazing defense on the others to even things out. 
when i actually see them play - they seem to give up a lot of points in the paint and high % shots


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

2nd best in FG% allowed. This is a very good defensive team.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on a nice road win, especially with that huge fourth quarter. Wally had a monster game and KG was KG.

Minnesota had only 22 rebounds as a team?

G-Force


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Only 22. Can't you believe that? Sometimes rebounding is not a big factor in the game as other.

With the Nuggets loss, we are still in the 1st and 1.5 games ahead of them. WHoo! Even though the 8-6 records make it sounds kind of bad but we're actually in the 3rd place in the Western Conference. Too many irony around here.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow what a game by the Wolves. Things didn't look good in the 2nd quarter, but once we got within 20 in the 3rd with KG on the bench, I had a feeling we would get close. Huge shots from that last lineup we had on the floor (Hassell, Jaric ect). Huge win for us. Hopefully we can continue the momentum into sunday.


----------

